# Transfer switch/wire/generator???



## Reaper (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey everyone, I have a Briggs 8KW 10KW generator with a reliance 10 circuit transfer box that I plan to power most of my house with. My question/problem is the place that is best for the generator is 100ft away from the transfer box. Here is what is easiest, but I'm guessing is not best? I could just get a 100ft 10 gauge 4 prong (240/30amp) cable and run it right to the transfer box from the gen. Would this have too much loss for proper use? If I were to run the input box it would still be 50ft of 10/3 inside the house and then another 50ft of plug. If I use 8/3 on the 50ft run on the inside does this make it better? Would it be better if I just got this cord Cerrowire 100 ft. Black 8/3 SOOW Cord and made my own cable? What is the acceptable % voltage loss for this generator running at 240/30?? What do you guys suggest? Thanks


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

I have seen a few setup's run at 100 ft. I don't like to be that far with a generator. IMO closer is better. You also need to take into account the run from your electrical box in the house out to your appliances. I made my own cord. I have several depending on what I need to do that day. If the weather is okay I run a 10 ft. cord from my generator to my inlet box on the side of my house. If the weather is bad I go with a 25 ft cord and put my generator up on my porch which is covered from the rain. I use #10/4 on my generator cord. My inlet box is wired with #8/4 up to my main panel box with an interlock kit. I know #8 is overkill for 30 amps, but I sleep better knowing its overkill. If it were me I wouldn't go over 50 ft. if you have to go over 50 ft I would go to #8 There is a web page you can go to. Here it is http://www.southwire.com/support/voltage-drop-calculator.htm Or this one. http://www.cerrowire.com/voltage-drop-table


----------



## Reaper (Dec 9, 2012)

Dqalex said:


> I have seen a few setup's run at 100 ft. I don't like to be that far with a generator. IMO closer is better. You also need to take into account the run from your electrical box in the house out to your appliances. I made my own cord. I have several depending on what I need to do that day. If the weather is okay I run a 10 ft. cord from my generator to my inlet box on the side of my house. If the weather is bad I go with a 25 ft cord and put my generator up on my porch which is covered from the rain. I use #10/4 on my generator cord. My inlet box is wired with #8/4 up to my main panel box with an interlock kit. I know #8 is overkill for 30 amps, but I sleep better knowing its overkill. If it were me I wouldn't go over 50 ft. if you have to go over 50 ft I would go to #8 There is a web page you can go to. Here it is Voltage Drop Calculator Or this one. Voltage Drop Table


Thanks for the reply. With regards to the wire inside the 100ft was total length for both inside and out. If its ok for me to run 100ft I would just buy an already made cable of 10awg and run it straight from my gen to the transfer box thru the window. Now would this be even better/safer if I made my own cable out of this??100 ft. Black 8/4 SOOW Cord-283-4004C at The Home Depot
If you had to go 100ft under my conditions described what would you do? I could do as you mentioned and do 50ft of 8/3 inside and do the inlet box the other 50ft. I was thinking one long cable would be better though??


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

If I were going 100 FT on the Generator cord I would use #8 wire. Another thing you can look into doing is mounting a inlet box on the outside of your house and run the wire to your transfer switch so you don't have to open the window. I saw a few videos on youtube on how to power a transfer switch with a inlet box mounted outside.


----------



## Reaper (Dec 9, 2012)

Can I get away with 8/4 on the inside from the transfer switch to the inlet box and just do the rest (50ft) with a pre made cable of 10/4? Would this help with voltage drop vs doing everything in 10/4. Thanks


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

If your transfer switch is next to your panel #10 wire will work on a 50 ft Generator cord. Anything over 50 ft I would use #8 wire. Just be sure the wire is copper and not aluminum. If the wire is aluminum at 50 ft you will need #8.


----------



## Reaper (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes the switch is 18inches from my main box. So its 50ft from my switch to the outside input outlet and another 50ft from there to the genny.


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

Reaper said:


> Yes the switch is 18inches from my main box. So its 50ft from my switch to the outside input outlet and another 50ft from there to the genny.


 I would use #8 all the way around just to be safe.


----------



## Reaper (Dec 9, 2012)

Anyone have a link for the 8awg wire I could use to make the cable out of? I see different types online and I'm not sure which is correct for making an out door cable. Thanks


----------



## Reaper (Dec 9, 2012)

Anyone have a link for the 8awg wire I could use to make the cable out of? I see different types online and I'm not sure which is correct for making an out door cable. Thanks


----------

